# Famous last words...



## Freddie99 (Dec 18, 2009)

Horatio Nelson prior to losing the sight in one eye:

"Look, everyone knows Lady Hamilton is a virgin or you can poke my eye out"

JFK to his wife:

"Sure Jacqui, let's take the open top car today"

Hitler to a general in 1939:

"Poland looks like a good place for a holiday..."

Gary Glitter on holiday in Vietnam:

"So, you're eighteen..."

A Brazilian sparks on the tube:

"I bet you I can't jump that ticket barrier"

Areton Senna:

"This steering wheel feels a little loose..."

Abraham Lincoln to his wife:

"How about an evening at the theatre?"


----------



## Viki (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Horatio Nelson prior to losing the sight in one eye:
> 
> "Look, everyone knows Lady Hamilton is a virgin or you can poke my eye out"
> 
> ...



*sharp intake of breathe* Controversial!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 18, 2009)

Viki said:


> *sharp intake of breathe* Controversial!!!!



This lot would be tame for me...


----------



## HelenP (Dec 18, 2009)

Viki said:


> *sharp intake of breathe* Controversial!!!!



......... but funny!! 

xx


----------



## Viki (Dec 18, 2009)

Ahh now i look like a right prude!!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 18, 2009)

Viki said:


> Ahh now i look like a right prude!!



Nah, course you don't!

xx


----------

